# How do you continue writing this melody????



## fortunoquack (Apr 9, 2020)

hi new here!!!!
I am looking for the best method of composition,,,, for the necessary epic orchestra ....

I have an f# which note should I play now to make the sound best.... I tried: C# (don't know but didn't sound very convincing) and A (best method only) ....

when can I continue? Tips for writing meolodies also attached very cheaply ....


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Apr 9, 2020)

Another f#


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Apr 9, 2020)

(but slightly quieter)


----------



## MA-Simon (Apr 9, 2020)

G#


----------



## Living Fossil (Apr 9, 2020)

wow, it's getting really intellectual here...


----------



## Consona (Apr 9, 2020)

My apologies for being blunt, but is this some troll thread or did I miss the joke or something?


----------



## Bluemount Score (Apr 9, 2020)

N#


----------



## d.healey (Apr 9, 2020)

After F# you must always leave a full bar rest followed by a repeat.


----------



## bryla (Apr 9, 2020)

Fx


----------



## Ledwick (Apr 9, 2020)

Epic music must constantly build up... G next is standard, however another F# an octave up will make it super epic.


----------



## bryla (Apr 9, 2020)

Ledwick said:


> Epic music must constantly build up... G next is standard, however another F# an octave up will make it super epic.


That is where I one-up'ed you with an Fx


----------



## Ledwick (Apr 9, 2020)

bryla said:


> That is where I one-up'ed you with an Fx


EPIC


----------



## brenneisen (Apr 9, 2020)

Hb


----------



## mikeh-375 (Apr 9, 2020)

bryla said:


> Fx



Nice one @bryla I will have to counter with an Fbb, also known as an E flat, or should it be a D sharp....see , look what you've started...I also suggest N#


----------



## nolotrippen (Apr 9, 2020)

Wait for the upgrade. There's usually a sale on the other notes in May.


----------



## NoamL (Apr 9, 2020)

This is good advice so far, but be aware of orchestration. Make sure to give any woodwinds & brass enough time to breathe after that F#.


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Apr 9, 2020)

I don't think anyone has noted the OP’s original suggested sequence is f#c#
After which should probably come u...


----------



## bryla (Apr 9, 2020)

Maybe u instead of the first #. Then I’d definitely follow up with a k.


----------



## NoamL (Apr 9, 2020)

So far so good...


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Apr 9, 2020)

NoamL said:


> So far so good...


Looks like my StaffPad input...


----------



## Bluemount Score (Apr 9, 2020)

NoamL said:


> So far so good...


I can't even... 
Somebody record this beauty please


----------



## VinRice (Apr 9, 2020)

NoamL said:


> So far so good...



I don't know why, but that random harp chart just destroyed me....

Ballzando!


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Apr 9, 2020)

NoamL said:


> ...



Beautiful. This is one of many occasions where the 'chef's kiss' emoji is needed. I hope they hurry up with that one.


----------



## NoamL (Apr 9, 2020)

Harpists:


----------

